# here are pics of my 6 month old pup



## mamabear (Jun 7, 2011)

can anyone tell me what breed of pit i have and why he has 2 sets of k9s here are some pics of him can anyone tell me why he has those teeth and what breed he is


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

is there any way you could resize the pics? And there are not breeds of "pits",there are bloodlines.If your dog is not registered there is no way to ever know fully what breed of dog that they are.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup what dixie said  I cant even see anything in the pics they are wayy to big and blurry. how old is the dog? could be the baby canines didnt fall out?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

As stated above^ LOL now ppl are showing teeth wanting to knw bloodlines. I have seen it all now


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

BTW when a dog has 2 rows of teeth it can only mean 1 thang. Its SHARKY bloodline. I kid, I kid


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

she was showing the pics of the teeth because of a question she had in another thread about bloodlines and then someone asked her to show pics of teeth being a smart (Y),I think.
To the op there is no way to tell by teeth what kind of dog it is either.I think maybe like angelbaby said that the baby teeth didn't fall out?I couldn't tell because the pics were too big.


----------



## mamabear (Jun 7, 2011)

this puppy is 6 months old i was told that the mother is a ridgeline and blue mix and the father is a ridgeline i dont no for sure what type he is he has already lost his k9s and he has had them sence he was born what breed lines carrey that gene. im new to owning a pitbull and he is my best friend. he is very smart pics up on comands very fast


----------



## mamabear (Jun 7, 2011)

is the pics better im new at this


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

mamabear, what everyone has told you is correct. There is no way anyone will be able to tell you what bloodline your dog is without a pedigree and certainly not by looking at his teeth. I'd love to know how this "gator pit" double canine teeth thing started because you're not the first to ask this question.

He is a very nice looking dog and if you take care of him he'll take care of you.


----------



## Adrian Max (Jun 27, 2011)

I got my dog from the age of small dog so i know how does it fascinate you.You have a good time to please your self man.Keep it up and keep enjoying.
Dog Trainer Winston-Salem NC


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> mamabear, what everyone has told you is correct. There is no way anyone will be able to tell you what bloodline your dog is without a pedigree and certainly not by looking at his teeth. I'd love to know how this "gator pit" double canine teeth thing started because you're not the first to ask this question.
> 
> He is a very nice looking dog and if you take care of him he'll take care of you.


:goodpost:
And perhaps because alligators have such fearsome teeth??  
Sharks too. Just saying.

But seriously-- @ Mamabear-- I have a pretty little female Pit. I know I can't show her, breed her, or anything. I am aiming for CGC, and if her temperament is good, volunteer work. I don't know her bloodlines. But to be honest, no one is going to be able to just tell you what bloodlines your dog could be by pictures-- not without a pedigree, anyways. I am just wondering now...what difference does it make?


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Adrian Max said:


> I got my dog from the age of small dog so i know how does it fascinate you.You have a good time to please your self man.Keep it up and keep enjoying.


 Was this posted in the wrong thread?


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

reads like babelfish or google translator


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Adrian Max said:


> .You have a good time to please your self man.Keep it up.


LMAO waaaaaaatttttt?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Based on the other posts it looks like this person speaks another language and is using a translator. We have a rule all posts in English so I think they are using babelfish or google translator and sometimes things do not translate well.


----------

